# Formentera 3 dead 3 in hospital after a sailboat hits the rocks



## TQA (Apr 4, 2009)

A French flagged 10 m sailboat with 6 people on board was driven on to the rocks and broke up. The location is given as Formentera just south of Ibiza. 

3 people made it ashore 3 did not. 

All 6 may have been from Belgium

Sounds like conditions were pretty bad with 70 mile an hour winds reported.


----------

